# Burgers on the RK



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Cooked up 12 pre-formed burgers from Tops over last weekend (quarter pounders) .  When I served in Germany (West Germany at the time) back in the mid 70’s, I’d drive down off the mountain twice a week to visit Ramstein AB or the Army base in Kaiserslautern for supplies.  A friend of mine and I stopped at a commissary between the 2 and decided to eat at their restaurant.  He suggested trying a hamburger with lettuce, mayo and sautéed onions. I’ve been hooked ever since!  Just added salt, pepper and a glass of cold milk.  I’ve tried many recipe’s/methods since but I always come back to this.  Try it some time. Simple but goooood!, Imho, that is..





Edit: Updated image code


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 11, 2006)

What? No call? I'd road trip for those!  =P~


----------



## john pen (Jul 11, 2006)

good looking burgers... =D>


----------



## Griff (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that is a burger.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 11, 2006)

Where's the beef? Fine looking burgers :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, just got home from work and those are looking mighty tempting.


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

I lik-ie. =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> What? No call? I'd road trip for those!  =P~


That's why he didn't call!  8-[ 

Mighty fine looking burgers Bill.  Milk with a burger?  [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 12, 2006)

sauteed onions make everything good!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 12, 2006)

No beer? With those awsome burgers....Looks great Joker, hope you find your straw.... :razz:


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> No beer? With those awsome burgers....Looks great Joker, hope you find your straw.... :razz:


He doesn't need a straw... He has his "tommy tippy" cup.  LOL


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 12, 2006)

Mighty good looking burgers, Joker.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good lookin burgers, those sauteed onions look great


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good, but i thing *the one on the left is a little out of focus on it's lower left side. *  :!:


You're right..... Now the moments ruined.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.  Believe it or not, cold milk helps make this meal for me ~ Just doesn't taste the same without it.  I actually drink milk with most of my meals... :hide:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  Believe it or not, cold milk helps make this meal for me ~ Just doesn't taste the same without it.  I actually drink milk with most of my meals... :hide:



I love a nice big glass of milk, but the thought of eating a greasy burger with it just makes me cringe at the thought of the grease and milk curdling in my stomach!   8-[   Now a glass of milk with a big plate of cookies or pie, now you're talking!   =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 12, 2006)

Dat is a burger !!! =P~  =P~  =P~ 

A MilkSHAKE is what makes a burger meal damn tasty!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":32cd7mdt]Thanks guys.  Believe it or not, cold milk helps make this meal for me ~ Just doesn't taste the same without it.  I actually drink milk with most of my meals... :hide:



I love a nice big glass of milk, but the thought of eating a greasy burger with it just makes me cringe at *the thought of the grease and milk curdling in my stomach!*   8-[   Now a glass of milk with a big plate of cookies or pie, now you're talking!   =P~[/quote:32cd7mdt]
Well, I guess the key is to not think about it.  :razz:  Seriously, I've never had a problem with it.  Even if I've been drinking beer all day, I'll have that tall, cold glass of milk with these burgers.  Won't have it any other way.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1jkpbey8][quote="The Joker":1jkpbey8]Thanks guys.  Believe it or not, cold milk helps make this meal for me ~ Just doesn't taste the same without it.  I actually drink milk with most of my meals... :hide:



I love a nice big glass of milk, but the thought of eating a greasy burger with it just makes me cringe at *the thought of the grease and milk curdling in my stomach!*   8-[   Now a glass of milk with a big plate of cookies or pie, now you're talking!   =P~[/quote:1jkpbey8]
Well, I guess the key is to not think about it.  :razz:  Seriously, I've never had a problem with it.  Even if I've been drinking beer all day, I'll have that tall, cold glass of milk with these burgers.  Won't have it any other way.[/quote:1jkpbey8]

I'm just messing with you!  I like cottage cheese too!   8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Burgers look mighty tasty, is that all you put on them, No other condiments?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Burgers look mighty tasty, is that all you put on them, No other condiments?


That's it.  Lettuce, mayo, sautéed onions, salt and pepper.  Most of the time, there's no cheese on there either.  Like I said before, the cold milk, to me, makes this meal.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good Joker, makes me hungry.

I like a burger with the same things myself but add a slice of a home grown mater on there and im set! And a glass of iced tea to wash it down.
My boy drinks milk with anything. To each their own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Thats all you need for a great burger.  I love the sauteed onions too, but sometimes I dig a *big thick slice of fresh from the farmers market sweet onion* (vidalia, 1015).
> 
> Cant beat that combination, burger, mayo, lettuce, onion, *fresh cracked black pepper and kosher salt*.  I also like a nice slice of cheddar or swiss cheese to melt on the burger.
> 
> No need for all those other toppings on a quality grind of meat, cooked med-rare at the most!!





			
				DaleP said:
			
		

> Looks good Joker, makes me hungry.
> 
> I like a burger with the same things myself but *add a slice of a home grown mater on there* and im set! And a glass of iced tea to wash it down.
> *My boy drinks milk with anything. To each their own.*


These are good variations I do from time to time but I usually do both the fresh onion and tomato together.  BTW, the sautéed onion was vidalia.  Also, I agree with the fresh ground black pepper and kosher salt.  We use both in table grinders or what ever they're called.  My kids and I love milk with our meals.  My wife on the other hand...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 12, 2006)

Simple is good! Just can't beat a burger!


----------

